# Can I set up this boat for Gigging???



## vspivey (Nov 6, 2007)

Hey guys I would like to see what you think about using this boat for gigging? I do some shallow water fishing now, and fish a lot in the bay. I would like to start tring to go gigging. I know it's not the ideal boat for it, but do you think I could make it work? If so how should I set it up? It's 18' with 90 Yamaha, 80 lbs trolling motor. I have gotten into a little less than 1' of water before. I love fried flounder and would dam sure like to start catching some! Thanks for the info.


----------



## Fishermon (Oct 19, 2007)

Nice Boat. And yes you can rig it up for floundering absolutely



Here some ideas . I worked on mine on a couple different set ups....Im curretntly wking on a third.. staying with the 12v set up. go to fishinglightsetc.com ??? for some ideas. Good luck 



http://www.pensacolafishingforum.com/fishingforum/Topic9232-18-1.aspx



heres my second set up:



http://www.pensacolafishingforum.com/fishingforum/Topic15247-18-1.aspx


----------



## vspivey (Nov 6, 2007)

Thanks, I'll take a look at that.


----------



## Midnight Rider (Sep 30, 2007)

Will be great for the fall run but not so good for the summer time back waters


----------



## Five Prongs Of Fury (Apr 15, 2008)

> *Midnight Rider (8/23/2008)*Will be great for the fall run but not so good for the summer time back waters


I agree with MR, but if its all you got to work with I'd go for it. Just be careful in the skinny water (stumps,barnacles=$$$$$$)


----------



## vspivey (Nov 6, 2007)

Thanks guys for the help. I have 3 differnt generators to use. Is that the the best way to go, or should I go 12volt. I have a Honda 2500, Coleman 1850, and a Generac 7500. Honda and Coleman are the quietest. Can you devulge some good spots for me to try?


----------



## Midnight Run (Oct 2, 2007)

opcorn


----------



## X-Shark (Oct 3, 2007)

I'd run the Honda 2500, but that is not a "Quiet" generator. It has no shielding.

EG Model












EN model














It has a 70db or 76db depending on which model you have.



The 2000 suitcase models have a 58db. That is a *LOT* of difference.


----------



## johnboatjosh (May 19, 2008)

anything that floats will work for floundering (if you wanna go bad enough!) however that boat is gonna have a pretty deep draft so you won't be able to reach many prime spots. As for the spots to try, if the lights are in the water and you can see bottom you stand a chance. Killing fish in a spot someone pointed you to is not nearly as rewarding as killing fish in a spot you "discovered" on your own. Good Luck, Good Fishing, and look forward to seeing :takephoto when you score!


----------



## vspivey (Nov 6, 2007)

That makes sense about the spots. I have been real sucessfull with the Reds lately, and I just want to try something new.


----------



## Shiznik (Feb 24, 2008)

I agree with it not allowing you to get in the "skinny" water, but if it were mine and I had a choice of which way to go with my lights. I'd by-pass all the other types of lights and go straight for the High Pressure Sodiums if it were up to me. I think it will save you a lot of buying and selling of lights. I couldn't make out what make boat you have, almost looks to read "Triumph". If you've been in 1' of water in it, I'd say you were good for the Fall run and from what i've gathered, we all will need a boat that will allow us to be around the pass and jetties during their migration. My Jon boat won't be making that trip for sure. Good luck and hope you limit out when you go!


----------



## vspivey (Nov 6, 2007)

Thanks for all the input guys. Okay now what I need to do is to get some lights. What would be the eaisest, simplest, lights to go with? Do I just need 2 lights for the front that submerge into the water? Is there somewhere I can go buy a light set up "ready to go"? How big how bright? I have 4 batteries on the boat, 2-trolling, 2- starting, would it be best to use one or two of those for the lights or use one of my generators?.................Also here's one other thing.......some boats I see light mounted on the bow shining down, and some with submergables, which is better. I would think the one mounted on the bow would be cheaper right?


----------



## X-Shark (Oct 3, 2007)

Your confusing yourself.



You have generators. They will power 110V above the water lights.

Now you have to decide if you want Halagons or spend more money for HPS's?



You don't want to run you 12V lights off a starting battery, if you decide to go that route. You want a large deep cycle. At least a Gp27. Bigger is better and you could put 2-12V batteries in parallel. This acts like one *BIG* battery.



Your trolling motor is 24V. That's 2- 12V batteries in series.



FYI- I have 4 batteries on my boat too and I run a generator to power 4-HPS lights.



By the way you do want 4 lights if you do decide to run the generator.

2 pointing forward and 1 on each side.














If you will read back to other posts you will see a lot of setups on boats for ideas.



You can learn a LOT here if you will sit down and read it. I have read most of the posts on the 15 pages.



http://bow.fishingcountry.com/bfcforums/forumdisplay.php?s=f3e7e3edb7c70182b03f093c20fe8b52&f=21


----------



## FlounderAssassin (Sep 28, 2007)

just my $.02 but if you already have a generator i would say got with either halogens or HPS lights. you will be MUCH happeier with these instead of underwater 12v lights. i have had 3 different setups on my boat in the last 2 1/2 years...2 being battery powered underwater and one being gen. powered halogens. i LOVE the halogens 1000% better compaired to the underwater. now im trying to save my pennies to upgrade to the HPS lights. and definatly go with 4 lights. i get a full 180 degrees of light from my 4 with no dim spots. youll never get that out ofunderwaters. atleast not with the range. hope this helps!!! look forward to seeing a report and :takephoto!!!


----------



## vspivey (Nov 6, 2007)

thanks again to everyone for the help.I will begin to search for my set up today with the 4- lights mounted on the deck.I will post pics when I get them mounted.


----------

